# ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكير



## botros_22 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*ترانيم للعذراء*
*بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكير*



*




*

*عذراء يهوديه*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/3zara_ yhodyat.mp3*

*اري ابرسفافين*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/Ari_ Epres_va. mp3*

*العدرا الحبيبه *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/El_ 3adra_El_ Habiba.mp3*

*العدرا معانا فى الزيتون جيانا*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/El_ 3adra_Ma3ana.mp3*

*العدرا امنا *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/El_ 3adra_Omana. mp3*

*فى مدينة اورشليم*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/Fe_ Madinat_Orshalem.mp3*

*مريم اسم جميل *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/Mariam_ Asm_Gamil.mp3*

*سمعانا شيفانا*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/Sam3ana. mp3*

*ستى يا عدرا *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/Sety_ ya_3adra. mp3*

*انتى يا ام النور*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/anty_ ya_om_alnour.mp3*

*دعيت يا ام ام الله *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/do3eety_ om_allah.mp3*

*احكيلى يا امى وقوليلى *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/e7keely_ ya_omy_.mp3*

*السلام لكى يا عدرا يا ام الله *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/elsalam_ laky_ya_3dra_ya_om_allah. mp3*

*فى كنيستك فى الزيتون *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/fe_ Kanestak. mp3*

*غبريال الملاك *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ghabreal_ almalak.mp3*

*هيتين ابريسفيا *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/heteeni_ eprsvya.mp3*

*ختام التسبحه *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/khetam_ altsb7a.mp3*

*امنا يا عدرا يا ام المسيح *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/omna_ ya_3dra_ya_om_almasee7. mp3*

*شيرى ثى اوتوكى بارثينوس*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/shery_ se_otoky_ barsinos.mp3*

*طال انتظارنا *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/tal_ entzarna. mp3*

*تمجيد الانبا انطونيوس *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/tamgeed_ anba_anttounis.mp3*

*طوباكى اختارك *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/tobay_ ekhtarek. mp3*

*يا عدرا يا امى يا ام ربى *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ya% 20_3dra_ya_ omy_ya_om_raby. mp3*

*يا عدرا يا امى*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ya_ 3dra_ya_omy. mp3*

*يا قديسه مريم يا كل المنى*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ya_ kdeesa_marim_ya_kol_almona. mp3*

*يا ملك السلام *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ya_ malk_alsalam.mp3*

*يا ام النور يا فخر الامة*

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/ya_ om_alnour_ ya_f5r_aloma.mp3*

*زى الصبح نورها منور *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/zay_ alsob7_norha_mnor.mp3*









*لعدرا الحبيبه *

*http://stabraammona stery.com/record/anba_ abakir/traneem_al7an/El_ 3adra_El_ 7abiba.mp3*







*صوت ملائكى*

*منقول*

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكي*

*ثااااانكس يا بافلى

ربناا يبارك تعبك يافندم...*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكي*

ميرررررررسى على الترانيم يا بافلى ​

جارى تحميل بعضهم .............

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكي*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ثااااانكس يا بافلى*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربناا يبارك تعبك يافندم...*​




شكرا لمرورك يا مرمر

نورتى الموضوع


​


----------



## botros_22 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للعذراء بصوت سيدنا نيافة الانبا اباكي*



kokoman قال:


> ميرررررررسى على الترانيم يا بافلى
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## Aksios (10 يناير 2009)

الروابط مش شغاله​


----------



## jojof (12 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة ياريت روابط تانية لان فعلا الترانيم دى بصوت الانبا اباكير فوق الرائعة وياريت لو مفيهاش غلاسة تكون mp3  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

